# The Magic Flute at MET 2021/22



## andy2021 (Nov 6, 2021)

Does anyone has an idea if Villanzon (who is scheduled in all shows) will sing for real?
I'd love to get to the show on Jan 5th 2022 (the last) but I fly all the way from Florida+hotel, etc. and I would do this effort if indeed there is a chance for him to sing.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

andy2021 said:


> Does anyone has an idea if Villanzon (who is scheduled in all shows) will sing for real?
> I'd love to get to the show on Jan 5th 2022 (the last) but I fly all the way from Florida+hotel, etc. and I would do this effort if indeed there is a chance for him to sing.


What if the pandemic comes back even stronger? What if he has a common flu? All if's, no one has a crystal boll.
Sorry.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> What if the pandemic comes back even stronger? What if he has a common flu? All if's, *no one has a crystal ball.*
> Sorry.


Actually, I do have one, but I can't get it to work.


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Die Zauberflöte, at the Met? Who cares who performs. Just go. Gotta slum it with Cosi Fan Tutte and La Boheme here (Doesn't my life just suck?)


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Actually, I do have one, but I can't get it to work.


Get yourself three norns and sleep with a god. (Although this method only works in being able to foresee bad news.)

N.


----------

